# Naruto & Kyuubi Chakra Mode



## Kung Pow (Apr 1, 2012)

First off let?s clear up the circumstances of KCM compared to all other Jins:

Normally with all Jinchuuriki?s there are three stages when using their bijuu?s chakra:

*[Version 1]*
_
Humanoid Form with lightly colored chakra cloak rather low in density_



*[Version 2]*
_
Humanoid Form with more aggressively colored chakra cloak, far greater in density: (Also depicted with all Edo Jins in the latest chapters)_

*Spoiler*: __ 








*[Verson 3]*

_Full Bijuu Transformation_



The reason why Version 1 and Version 2 depict chakra cloaks in form of the bijuu, forming of bones, muscle tissue, and lastly skin is because the bijuu is rebuilding itself due to it?s *will *being attached to the chakra that is being used and naturally trying to bring the bijuu back to life.

This was equally the case with Naruto when he was overtaken by Kyuubi, because Kyuubi?s *will *was still attached to the chakra leaking out, hence is why he too went through Version 1 or Verson 2.

With Bee it is the same thing only that it happens on the basis of friendship.
Bee also does not seperate Hachibi?s will from it?s chakra which is why he also forms the cloak, bones etc and goes through Version 1 and Version 2.
(Made a thread about it here

Appearently all other Jinchuuriki use their bijuu?s chakra with will still attached as well, wheter it may be on a base of friendship like with bee or through control is unknown.

Basically, what I am saying is that all Jinchuuriki  who use their bijuu?s chakra, certainly do not seperate their will which is why they go through the two Versions.
Of course except Naruto, who is a special case here.



*Let?s cut to Naruto?s appearance in KCM:*

Now when Naruto enters KCM he gains a cloak as well but without tail count, rather light in color, without any harm to Naruto in terms of skin pealing, he maintains human stature and does not walk on 4 limbs as in Version 2 with Kyuubi?s will attached,and with his face always visible.

Here my two explanations for that:

*1.)*Kyuubi?s *will *was seperated from it?s chakra, as Naruto successfully did when fighting him subconsciously, therefor in KCM Naruto *only *uses Kyuubi?s chakra with none of it?s will attached.

*2.)*Naruto?s _"warm" _chakra mixing with Kyuubi?s. 
(We are still not a 100% on the circumstances of Naruto?s Uzumaki chakra, but I certainly think that it reacts to the Hakke no Fuujin(which is an Uzumaki seal) and also adds to the special appearance when being combined with Kyuubi?s)


*3.)*Naruto?s special seal the Hakke no Fuujin adds to the appearance:

*The more Kyuubi Chakra Naruto releases the further the Hakke Seal expands and shows on Naruto?s body*:

*a.)*Naruto?s first time in KCM without any major Kyuubi chakra usage:

_ Notice how the seal has stopped at Naruto?s thighs and shoulders_ 


*b.)*Naruto?s usage of KCM while practicing Bijuudama Rasengan and releasing much more Kyuubi Chakra:

_Notice how the seal has spread up until his feet and hands, due to much more Kyuubi chakra being released._



*Naruto?s appearance in full bijuu mode:*

_Notice how the Hakke seal has even further expanded up until inverting colors on Naruto due to even more of Kyuubi?s chakra being released.
Also note that the Seal has expanded over Kyuubi as well, which it does not do with any other Jins.
_



If we take a look back on the time when Naruto was fighting Pain, and Kyuubi overwhelmed him with it?s will enriched chakra, we will remember that Naruto went through Version 2 up until Kyuubi almost reaching it?s phyiscal form as shown here:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Now some might ask why Naruto?s full Bijuu Mode now has the Hakke seal all over it with a rather chakra shaped form as opposed to it?s real physical form without the Hakke seal as shown in the above picture.

Here my explanation:

*1.)*Through the whole process of removing Kyuubi?s chakra from it?s will Naruto has created this scenario:


Whenever Naruto has entered KCM, some of his warm chakra was sucked up by Kyuubi.
And because Naruto has used KCM alot since then, I think his constant transfer of warm chakra to Kyuubi changed something with it.
Which is why at a certain point Kyuubi?s personality changed, it could be reasoned with and it?s hatred or rather evil glance lost in severity.

*2.)*As a result of  Kyuubi having sucked up Naruto?s warm chakra this whole time I think it?s will has changed.
    Therefor when Naruto removed the seal and let Kyuubi come out in order to go in bijuu mode, it...

*a.)*...did not take full physical form as when fighting Pain, because it?s will is not set on fully recreating it anymore, but rather to help Naruto.

*b.)*....had the Hakke seal all over too, as a visualization of Kyuubi having *willingly* synchronized with Naruto, therefor it?s will not impeding the process anymore and being the same as Naruto?s, hence is why it also fully adapts to the Hakke no Fuujin and takes the same appearance as Naruto.

*c.)*Of course we also have to concern, that Naruto?s chakra mixing with Kyuubi?s is adding to the process of a changed appearance.
Even though we are currently not aware of Naruto?s Uzumaki chakra and how it reacts with Kyuubi and the Hakke Seal due to this bijuu having been hosted by two of his ancestors and the Hakke Seal being a special Uzumaki seal, we should still consider this point.

Hope that you read it all and will give me your thoughts


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 6, 2012)

I think Kakashi10 means that Hachibi and Bee have a similar, if not stronger relationship with each other than Naruto and Kurama do. 

But Bee did also claim that Naruto's seal was stronger, and more technical than his own, so that could be the real reason as to why Naruto's appearance in BM looks like he has his own deity. Perhaps the seals strength and the variations Minato threw into it created the allusion we have, and thus a stronger seal 

I didn't even notice the seal had gotten bigger with the transformations. I mean obviously the seal is noticable in KMC, but with what you explained and showed with Naruto's bijuu dama attempt and then BM really pointed out a lot. I like your pov KP. So this is what you were doing while you were banned. +rep for you.


----------



## Raventhal (Apr 6, 2012)

Naruto is a decedent of the Sage of Six paths younger son who received the power of his body.  SoSP was the original  Jinchūriki.  Naruto drains the 9 Tails chakara and uses it without Kunura's will and Naruto's body looks like the SoSP.  Who in turn likely did the same thing to the 10 Tails by Kumara's response to Naruto's seal.


----------



## Khazzar (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice thread. Very nice explanation and most logical one so far.


----------



## Syko (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice thread OP, would rep you if I could :ho


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks I appreciate it


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Apr 7, 2012)

Good theory OP , +rep.


----------



## sinjin long (Apr 7, 2012)

great thread KP! and i have to agree with Prodigy, i think along with your thoughts about the will of kyuubi and kyuubi's change about naruto,the effects we are seeing when it comes to the cloak has mainly to do with the seal Minato used.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 7, 2012)

You ask I deliver:
1- Naruto only has 1/2 of Kyubi chakra. 
2- 8th tails said his relationship with Bee was the same as Naruto and kyubi.
3- Right Right because when 8th tails wants to help Bee his does not transform into the 8th tails. 
4- From where are you getting he go Naruto appearance  
5- If the mix is right, Naruto should be Oro level in bad guy, not the other way around. 
6- Bee separates the will from the chakra, he (bee) just simply let loose the 8th tails the same way naruto open the kage. 
also Bee says Hi


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 7, 2012)

No Bee does not seperate Hachibi?s chakra, as he does not take it?s chakra when needed, but rather has to ask for it or have Hachibi release it for him independantly.
Bee goes through all the Versions which indicate will+bijuu chakra.

Also, you clearly did not read the OP carefully enough, because most of your arguements are either covered by the OP or don?t make sense


----------



## IchLiebe (Apr 7, 2012)

I think its latest form is from them being friends instead of the kyuubi taking control completely. Thats why it's chakra not skin. I only skimmed it though.


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 7, 2012)

You should really read the whole OP, cause I covered that


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 7, 2012)

i read it all. it's a very good analysis of a topic i also wanted more info on. i never noticed the hakke seal growing on his body before.

But this still doesn't explain why killer bee can't do this too. he has become friends and can control the hachibi yet his upgrade is completely different from naruto's.

good job though


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Dude, are you respoting this thread? I already answer you, heck I even rep you and gave you a comment about it in the rep also.


----------



## atduncan (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow, amazing analysis. I never realized all that, but your totally right


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 8, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> But this still doesn't explain why killer bee can't do this too. he has become friends and can control the hachibi yet his upgrade is completely different from naruto's.




I got the differences between Naruto + reasons for appearance right there


----------



## Talis (Apr 8, 2012)

To lazy to read but i'll rep you anyways.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 8, 2012)

Kung Pow said:


> First off let?s clear up the circumstances of KCM compared to all other Jins:
> 
> Normally with all Jinchuuriki?s there are three stages when using their bijuu?s chakra:
> 
> ...




Nice thread OP 

I completely agree with you here.

I think the Will is what gives the chakra different colours, Sasuke?s chakra in the beginning of the series is different from what it?s now, because of his will.

As Naruto completely separated Kyuubi?s chakra from his will, the chakra is in what we could call in "pure" form, without color because the will is what gives colour to the chakra. When Naruto acess it, he mixes the "pure" chakra with his will, giving it his chakra colour... What do you think OP


----------



## Talis (Apr 8, 2012)

Well if we go by logic, if Kyuubi sucks in Naruto's whole chakra he should be in his full form without the seal.
But Naruto opened the seal so that should mean that Kyuubi still should go in full version without seals makes no sense, but they still did share chakra. 
It probably has to do something with the seperated chakra places, or the sharing chakra process+the seal.
Share chakra= new color chakra in this case gold/yellow.
What color do you get if you merge red and blue? 

Edit: Purple, OMG!!! Rinnegan??


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 12, 2012)

Legendary Uchiha said:


> Nice thread OP
> 
> I completely agree with you here.
> 
> ...



Yes, we are forgetting Naruto?s "will" and personal chakra that is mixing with Kyuubi?s.
Naruto?s chakra certainly is a key component here as well.

Did you also read the portions in the Bijuu section?
With the old attempt of Kyuubi trying to escape, and the reason for different recreation process.


----------



## Senjuclan (Apr 12, 2012)

Quick question, how do you account for the fact that Naruto only has Kyuubi's yang chakra? Shouldn't that factor into your analysis as to why Naruto full transformation looks different from the other jinchiruki's?


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 12, 2012)

That subject is very vague at the moment to be honest.
There are really almost zero indications or hints what is really going on with Kyuubi?s chakra in regard to Yin/Yang.

Of course the one passage where additonal little trees grew on Yamato?s Mokuton indicate that the Yang aspect is definitely strong, but there is just too little material there, for me to actually make assumptions about.

But what do you think about the rest of my theory?


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Apr 12, 2012)

Actually I don't think that the loss of the Kyubi's Yin chakra is a factor.

The Kyubi retained it's natural form after it's Yin chakra was extracted. He attempted to revert to his original full form during the Pain fight. He retained it after Naruto ripped out his chakra. 

Everything indicates that in total freedom Kurama would revert to his normal Kyubi no Kitsune form. 

The answer has to be the Torii Seal, the upgraded version of Hakke Fuin.

I think what we are seeing is Minato's ultimate vision for Naruto using the Kyubi's power when the seal was engineered (or re-engineered). It could be the culmination of years of Uzumaki clan research stretching back to Mito herself I don't know.

This Full Biju Mode Naruto appears to quite frankly be using a perfect hybrid of Naruto and Kurama's chakras. Working in synergy. Like the Potarra Fusion it's better than just adding them both. This could explain why Minato sealed the Yin chakra, to enable this combining of their powers. More than either could achieve separately. It's also possible that by design this is supposed to be a super Yang Chakra power. For some reason that is yet to be explained or touched on. Perhaps it functions to eliminate any physical drawbacks from transforming, as noted in the OP Naruto no longer has to suffer his skin being peeled off or his blood mixing into a chakra cloak. It's way more easily controlled. No explosion when transforming either.

Naruto's base chakra is yellow. This new biju form is also yellow. It's not just Kurama's chakra, it's Naruto's chakra. It's entirely possible it's a result of Kurama eating Naruto's chakra, but it isn't expressed in Gyuki.

So that's my thought.

This isn't just Kurama's power but Naruto's too. A true perfect jinchuriki. Not just perfect control of the biju, but perfect teamwork with the biju. Which may also explain why we can also see Naruto. Other jinchuriki are inside while the biju form is dominant, but Naruto and Kurama are both working inside of this form. No one is dormant.

Great Theory, it stimulates good thinking.


----------



## Datakim (Apr 12, 2012)

The question your idea brings up is why does Bee transform into a fully flesh Hachibi? We know from Bee that he and Hachibi also went through the whole "chakra sharing" thing, so there was a time when Hachibi was sucking Bees chakra, while Bee was using Hachibis power that he had taken for himself just like Naruto did. And Bee is pretty nice guy so if Kyuubi sucking Narutos warm chakra changed him, then should there not have been a similar change in Hachibi.

Then again, when Naruto changed into his transparent chakra!Kyuubi, neither Hachibi nor Bee were all that surprised by it. They were surprised that Kyuubi had actually agreed to do a full transformation, but not at the shape the transformation took. Should they not have been surprised that Naruto changed into somekind of chakra!Kyuubi that they had never seen happen before. So maybe Bees transformation was once a similar chakra cloud, and it is only through lots of practise that Bee and Hachibi learned to synchronize enough to become a flesh and blood creature.

Another possibility is ofcourse the unique seal that Naruto has. Kyuubi did imply that it was a seal inherited directly from Rikudou Sennin, so presumably it is a seal that can do things that more primitive seals such as Bees cannot.

I mean it seems to me that Narutos chakra!Kyuubi transformation is far superiour to Bees flesh and blood Hachibi transformation. Naruto can create clones and use ninjutsu freely inside the chakra!Kyuubi while Bee cannot. Naruto can also take on passengers inside "himself" (like Kakashi and Gai) and protect and carry them inside the chakra. Not to mention the possibility of eventually combining the whole thing with SM, considering that he is physically immobile in BM and its only the chakra!Kyuubi thats moving.

For all we know, the original Rikudou had a chakra shroud like this whenever he took the form of Juubi.


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 12, 2012)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> So that's my thought.
> 
> This isn't just Kurama's power but Naruto's too. A true perfect jinchuriki. Not just perfect control of the biju, but perfect teamwork with the biju. Which may also explain why we can also see Naruto. Other jinchuriki are inside while the biju form is dominant, but Naruto and Kurama are both working inside of this form. No one is dormant.
> 
> Great Theory, it stimulates good thinking.



I agree.
Naruto?s chakra hasn?t been discussed yet very much, but his Uzumaki inheritance certainly adds to the flavor.
We do forget that not only Kyuubi?s chakra mixes, but Naruto?s as well with it?s.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Apr 12, 2012)

Great thread and excellently written, + reps. 

Will do an analysis later.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 12, 2012)

great theory but i think naruto being n uzumaki has a role in why the transformations looks like that. as well as the new seal the kyuubi seemed to imply it was RS seal. i think RS  and juubi looked similar to naruto and the kyuubi


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 12, 2012)

I did consider Naruto being an Uzumaki in the OP
And I did not want to imply the new seal, because we just have absolutely no material on it, but it surely has it?s place somewhere.

Please guys do a refresh on the OP, so the edits will kick in.
Some Spoiler tags were disfunctional but I fixed them so press F5


----------



## Whirlpool (Apr 13, 2012)

Plausible theory I suppose 

Although I always thought it had something to do with the seal.  As well as his Uzumaki heritage


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 13, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> Plausible theory I suppose
> 
> Although I always thought it had something to do with the seal.  As well as his Uzumaki heritage



Did you _really _read it this time?
Cause both of those points are covered


----------



## Raventhal (Apr 13, 2012)

I think it's heritage is obvious.  Senju/Uzumaki are direct descendants of the Sage's Younger son.  His look being SoSP like though a bit Kumara/Naruto influenced seems to a combination of "body" inheritance and perfect seal and jinchuuriki abilities.  His Yang only influence and lack of eyes seems to be a set up to pair him with Sasuke who lacks body but has eyes and yin.


----------



## Whirlpool (Apr 13, 2012)

Kung Pow said:


> Did you _really _read it this time?
> Cause both of those points are covered



Yeah, it's because the Kyuubis will isn't there

or something like that

I'm not good at things like 'logic' I just want to see explosions and cool designs 

That's probably why Bleach is my favorite manga


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 13, 2012)

Well I am glad you deem it plausible 
I am sure in the next chapters we will get some more info on the whole matter.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 13, 2012)

Thats an interesting theory.


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 13, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Thats an interesting theory.



Yeah, I added a bit on the seal.
The matagama on Naruto in regard to Rikudou will also soon be covered.


----------



## Death Note (Apr 13, 2012)

Very well written explanation, Kung Pow.  Good thread and also a very good observation you've made.

Not really much I can say about it since I do agree with the OP.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 13, 2012)

Well I for one didn't notice how the hakke seal grew as Naruto used more of Kurama's chakra until I just had it pointed out to me. :sweat

+reps to the OP for a well written essay.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 13, 2012)

Senjuclan said:


> Quick question, how do you account for the fact that Naruto only has Kyuubi's yang chakra? Shouldn't that factor into your analysis as to why Naruto full transformation looks different from the other jinchiruki's?



Well, here is what we know for certain. Yang is directly associated with physical energy. Tobi confirmed this when he explained Izanagi to Konan.

And we can assume based on all we know, that the more physical energy you have, the more stamina, and thus chakra, you have. Danzou used Hashirama's cells to augment his physical energy, and thus his stamina and chakra capacity were increased, which allowed him to control so many sharingan at the same time, as well as utilize Shisui's Mangekyou much more often than the stated 10 year interval between uses.

We also know that yang is the basis for the physical energy that governs life. Tobi also tells us this when he explains Izanagi to Konan. Based on all this, we should be able to come to the very simple conclusion that, once Minato sealed the Kyuubi's yang chakra into Naruto, he essentially gave Naruto a massive source of chakra that was capable of producing a tremendous amount of physical energy, and thus life energy.

We know Naruto has Uzumaki blood flowing through his veins. How much or how little is anybody's guess at this point, but we know that he has it. Does he have any of the special traits of the Uzumaki clan on his own merits without Kurama's chakra? He may or he may not, it's hard to say. All we do know is that Naruto clearly has *something*, and once he was able to finally defeat the Kyuubi's will, and separate that will entirely from the chakra in place of his own, suddenly the natural properties of the chakra changed significantly to mirror Naruto's will and what I can only describe as the properties of Naruto's own chakra.  

For example, we know through Karin that your chakra properties can change depending on the amount of hatred you have. She noticed drastic changes in Sasuke's chakra, based on the fact that he was being more strongly driven by hatred and malice. She noticed something completely different when she observed Naruto's chakra, something more bright and warm. Remember, Naruto didn't just conquer the Kyuubi's will, he conquered the hatred within himself as well, and that plays a significant role in all this.

Now, this much is certain - Minato planned for this. He specifically wanted Kushina to help Naruto control the Kyuubi's power. We know yang is the basis for the physical energy that governs life. Now why in the heck is the seal seeming to expand the more Naruto takes in this extraordinary amount of life giving chakra? I suspect it's for some kind of technique. What that technique is, I have no idea, but I think it's the one Jiraiya and the scroll toad were alluding to.

Here is my belief. Just as Hashirama's chakra made it possible for Shisui's Mangekyou to be used much quicker than the 10 year interval, all this powerful life energy chakra is, just the same, designed to *make something possible that would otherwise not be possible without having this much chakra filled with all this life energy.* What's my suspicion? It's probably for some brand new sealing technique, or it's to allow Naruto the ability to perform the Shiki Fuujin without dying. I'm sorry, but that technique looks made for Naruto. It can even be used through shadow clones, which the Third Hokage was so kind as to showcase to us.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 14, 2012)

I read it... and I didn't quite get it 

Maybe because my hangover is pretty severe right now


----------



## Ninja Genius (Apr 14, 2012)

oooh yeah OP, if you're so smart then explain Gaara and his Bijuu mode! dun dun dunnnnn


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 14, 2012)

Well actually I would like to concentrate on the OP here
But my thoughts on Shukaku are rather simple.
She is the only Bijuu without the physical structure of an animal, but rather one of a sand beast.
Shukaku?s appearance and main abilities seem to revolve around sand, it therefor seems only logical that her transformations and cloaks appear accordingly.

*But now please back to topic!*


----------



## Haloman (Apr 14, 2012)

Good theory, OP. The only thing I really have to say is that Naruto's "full bijuu mode" might look the way it does because this was an imperfect union. That's why they were limited to 5 minutes instead of as long as they want.

If you think about that, that might be why the "full bijuu mode" looks more like an extension of Naruto than a complete formation of Kurama.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 14, 2012)

Ninja Genius said:


> oooh yeah OP, if you're so smart then explain Gaara and his Bijuu mode! dun dun dunnnnn



Gaara is a very unique case, and in that instance, the one tail wasn't anywhere close to full power unless Gaara forcibly put himself to sleep.


----------



## Seon (Apr 16, 2012)

Great read, while I do like the depth and detail you went into this. I agree on parts as well as disagree. I agree that the seal in which Naruto has on his stomach is deeply related to his Bijuu abilities. (ie. forms and what not) and how much chakra is able to seep through, I don't think that his warm chakra has anything to do with changing the Kyuubi's personality. I think Naruto himself changed the Kyuubi's personality due to that being what he's best at doing. 

We saw him do that with even the darkest of people like Zabuza,Pain, etc. Naruto has a way of changing people's hearts. I don't think it's an ACTUAL power the way your putting it, but it is what he does.

I agree with you speaking of Naruto's will. The Will to do things have been a constant theme in this series, such as with Sasuke's will changing his chakra color and his will being able to suppress the curse seal. I agree completely.


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 16, 2012)

Indeed, the seal might even hold more secrets to the whole deal yet.
I think that the Hakke no Fuujin Shiki, which is based on a famous Uzumaki seal also holds reference to Rikudou?s seal he used for Juubi. 
And that the "tomoe necklace" he had, actually was the seal that appeared on his body(with juubi in him it naturally had to expand that far even in non bijuu chakra mode lol), just like with Naruto.


----------



## Datakim (Apr 16, 2012)

Heres a question for those with more ability to judge size and scale.

When Minato ripped out the Yin-part of Kyuubis chakra, Kyuubi decreased in size significantly. I mean look at the footprint it used to have before.
Link removed

I wonder how the new Naruto/Kyuubi chakra shroud mode compares in size? Is Kyuubi still as small as it is in the above chapter, or has combining with Naruto and/or taking on this chakra-form rather than flesh and blood caused it to increase back to its full size.

No one has remarked that Kyuubi is very tiny now, so maybe it has regained its previous size. Would be nice to know.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 16, 2012)

Well, since you asked so nicely I'll gladly give you some feedback.



Kung Pow said:


> *Let?s cut to Naruto?s appearance in KCM:*
> 
> Now when Naruto enters KCM he gains a cloak as well but without tail count, rather light in color, without any harm to Naruto in terms of skin pealing, he maintains human stature and does not walk on 4 limbs as in Version 2 with Kyuubi?s will attached,and with his face always visible.
> 
> ...



All of this is well thought out, but I think it is only part of the true reason. 

Naruto's and Kurama's will are now one, just like B's and Gyuuki's. Why would Kurama immediately give up his physical shape while Gyuuki still retains it?

Naruto's chakra is especially warm, but he's far too young in comparison to B. Gyuuki absorbed B's chakra for fifteen or twenty years more than Naruto has been alive and doesn't show any hint of a similar change.

The seal is certainly part of it, but does it really matter now that it's open for purposes other than artistic? 

One thing you didn't mention, but which probably has a little to do with it is that this is their very first full transformation and therefore not very stable.

However, I think the critical difference between Naruto and other jinchuuriki is the lack of yin chakra of the Kyuubi. Yin chakra is responsible for shape and form and Minato sealed the yin half of the Kyuubi. 



If Minato sealed away the white tear of the symbol that would just leave the black tear with the small white dot. That small white dot would represent the remainder of Kurama's chakra which governs its shape.
Now when a jinchuuriki and his or her bijuu merge their chakra to go to full bijuu mode I would say it means that both their yin and their yang halves mix and because usually the yin half of the bijuu is so much bigger the chakra usually takes the shape of the bijuu. 

With Naruto and Kurama that is however not the case. Naruto's yin is apparently stronger than the little bit Kurama has left so unlike with everyone else the chakra takes a shape based on what Naruto imagines. I doubt it's a conscious decision of Naruto. The chakra cloak probably took the shape of an actual cloak because he admires his father and the one time he saw his father he wore a badass cloak.

My opinion is that while it only works because Naruto's and Kurama's will are one and the warmth of Naruto's chakra certainly is the reason for the colour of the cloak and the seal is the reason why Naruto's cloak looks so badass the actual reason for the difference is because Naruto's yin chakra is dominant wheras with every other jinchuuriki the yin chakra of the bijuu is.


----------



## frenchmax (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice read OP. Although I' m not totally convinced (yeah I know again, but your topics ar really worth discussing so I enjoy it ;-) )To me, there are still too many mysteries surrounding the uzumaki clan, the function of every bijuu (I am convinced each bijuu has inherited something special, and lets not forget Kurama is said to be the strongest one of all, and there is something special about him...) the jinchuuriki appearence of naruto could be a result of: Special sealing type (probably originating from Rikudou himself) perfectly reacting to kurama (or you could say kurama' s properties) Just like the right key to a lock. Or kurama reacting to naruto' s own chakra (some special chakra quality only naruto possesses), or a combination of all three..

In anyway, the introduction of the special chakra quality of uzumaki had a purpose in my opinion, this is why they were chosen to become jinchuriki, there is something about the compatibility, one that even surpasses the abilities of senjuu. We know that hashirama tamed all the bijuu, but taming them doesn' t equal becoming one with a bijuu. Bee is not a perfect jinchuuriki. The symbiose he lives in with hachibi is friendship based but probably his genetics do not allow a perfect chakra fusion, so the natural side step is for the body to take the shape of the most overwhelming chakra, that' s why bee' s bijuu form has the physical shape of hachi, or gaara the form of shukaku.

Of course genetics alone is not enough, naruto had also have to convince kurama to enter a partnership and to fuse together. You could say Bee lacks the genetics, and in the pain arc naruto lacked the friendship (same physical bijuu result, but kyuubi going on rampage)


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 16, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Well, since you asked so nicely I'll gladly give you some feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If according to you, the missing Yin chakra is inhibiting Kyuubi from reaching it?s full form in flesh resemblance, then why was it able to gain it?s full appearance at that incident?:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Not sure if you have read all of my theory, but I covered that






frenchmax said:


> Nice read OP. Although I' m not totally convinced (yeah I know again, but your topics ar really worth discussing so I enjoy it ;-) )To me, there are still too many mysteries surrounding the uzumaki clan, the function of every bijuu (I am convinced each bijuu has inherited something special, and lets not forget Kurama is said to be the strongest one of all, and there is something special about him...) the jinchuuriki appearence of naruto could be a result of: Special sealing type (probably originating from Rikudou himself) perfectly reacting to kurama (or you could say kurama' s properties) Just like the right key to a lock. Or kurama reacting to naruto' s own chakra (some special chakra quality only naruto possesses), or a combination of all three..
> 
> In anyway, the introduction of the special chakra quality of uzumaki had a purpose in my opinion, this is why they were chosen to become jinchuriki, there is something about the compatibility, one that even surpasses the abilities of senjuu. We know that hashirama tamed all the bijuu, but taming them doesn' t equal becoming one with a bijuu. Bee is not a perfect jinchuuriki. The symbiose he lives in with hachibi is friendship based but probably his genetics do not allow a perfect chakra fusion, so the natural side step is for the body to take the shape of the most overwhelming chakra, that' s why bee' s bijuu form has the physical shape of hachi, or gaara the form of shukaku.
> 
> Of course genetics alone is not enough, naruto had also have to convince kurama to enter a partnership and to fuse together. You could say Bee lacks the genetics, and in the pain arc naruto lacked the friendship (same physical bijuu result, but kyuubi going on rampage)



And as I have told you, I enjoy your criticism, and am glad to discuss with you

I agree on the part that every bijuu might have taken something with them.
Juubi had an eternal eye of Rinnegan + Sharingan lol, there must be something special about them.
The Uzumaki chakra certainly adds more to the process than we actually know.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 16, 2012)

Kung Pow said:


> If according to you, the missing Yin chakra is inhibiting Kyuubi from reaching it?s full form in flesh resemblance, then why was it able to gain it?s full appearance at that incident?:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Because in the instance you referred to Naruto had surrendered his will to the Kyuubi's. Back then naruto couldn't control Kurama's chakra. Quite the reverse actually, Kurama's chakra was actually controlling him to some extent. Without any resistence from Naruto the small white dot of yin the Kyuubi still had left would be enough to eventually restore his form.


----------



## puklica01 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice one OP. I like the part  with naruto chakra influencing kyubi. Would make so much more sense then just TnJ. Hope Kishi sees it the same way


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 17, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Because in the instance you referred to Naruto had surrendered his will to the Kyuubi's. Back then naruto couldn't control Kurama's chakra. Quite the reverse actually, Kurama's chakra was actually controlling him to some extent. Without any resistence from Naruto the small white dot of yin the Kyuubi still had left would be enough to eventually restore his form.



You said that the reason for Kurama to have a rather chakra shape in Bijuu Mode than it?s actual flesh resemblance such as Hachibi displays in Bijuu Mode, is because Kyuubi does not have Yin chakra which would form it?s body like.

But this picture shows you, that Kyuubi was almost fully able to recreate itself in a full flesh resemblance:


So your thoughts of Kyuubi?s Chakra appearance in Bijuu mode being caused by it?s lack of Yin chakra, are obviously incorrect, if you consider that it obviously is able to gain it?s full body, despite not having Yin.

Kyuubi?s appearance in Bijuu Mode evidentally has different causes, such as for example it?s will, which I explained carefully in the OP at the passage "Naruto in Full Bijuu Mode.


----------



## Khazzar (Apr 17, 2012)

It makes sense that Naruto's form resembles RS the most,as the highest portion of Juubi is sealed in Naruto ( The Kyuubi ) and Kurama seems to be the most influental beast of all.
Kurama seemed to love and respect RS very much. As if the beasts were greatful for their sanity and freedom he provided. It's very logical Naruto's Bijuu form will be the most "human" in appeareance,as he's the closest to RS. Also,Naruto's will and desire to protect others seems to relate to that of RS who grew in power because of Will Power and Love rather then "actual strenght".

The beasts are much more powerful in unity with their Host,because they willingly participate in fights. 
There is a great difference in their power when they are "Free to Act" and when they are simply "Controled".


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 17, 2012)

Kung Pow said:


> You said that the reason for Kurama to have a rather chakra shape in Bijuu Mode than it?s actual flesh resemblance such as Hachibi displays in Bijuu Mode, is because Kyuubi does not have Yin chakra which would form it?s body like.
> 
> But this picture shows you, that Kyuubi was almost fully able to recreate itself in a full flesh resemblance:
> 
> ...



Not quite. You see what I said is that back during his fight against Pain Naruto was still unable to control Kurama's chakra and that in fact Kurama's chakra was controlling him by taking advantage of his darker emotions. Naruto surrendered control to the Kyuubi. Even if Kurama had very little yin- the small white dot in the black tear of the yin and yang symbol-, Naruto's will was too weak to dictate the shape of the transformation. Instead Kurama did and that's why the regular shape of the Kyuubi was almost fully recreated.

Now however, things are different. Naruto has grown so strong especially mentally that his yin is able to dominate the shape of the transformation. Something which very likely would have been impossible had Minato not sealed away the majority of the Kyuubi's yin chakra. 

Do you see what I mean?


----------



## frenchmax (Apr 17, 2012)

I also forgot to mention that I think kurama might carry something special within himself, probably a part of rikudou himself, because of the shape naruto' s body takes when he transforms...Not only the sealing itself but the horns on his head, the sage cloak and the tomoe chain


----------



## Datakim (Apr 17, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> With Naruto and Kurama that is however not the case. Naruto's yin is apparently stronger than the little bit Kurama has left so unlike with everyone else the chakra takes a shape based on what Naruto imagines. I doubt it's a conscious decision of Naruto. The chakra cloak probably took the shape of an actual cloak because he admires his father and the one time he saw his father he wore a badass cloak.



The problem I have with this idea is the total lack of shock shown by Bee and Hachibi at the chakra shroud.

Check out their reactions after they see Naruto transformed:
Chapter 120

They are surprised that Naruto managed to complete the transformation, and surprised that Kurama agreed to work with Naruto like that. However they show no surprise at all at the fact that Narutos transformation is not flesh and blood.

Naruto has not told Bee that Minato sealed away half of Kuramas chakra, so Bee could not have realised this was the cause (heck, even if Bee had known about it, he still could not have predicted this effect). So why is it that Bee thinks it perfectly normal for the transformation to be the way it is. Should they not have been all: "WTF is that! Why is Kyuubi not flesh and blood!". This might suggest that the chakra transformation is caused by something else, such as Narutos seal for instance, and that Bee&Hachibi know it, explaining their lack of surprise.

Before Naruto fought Kurama and got KCM, Bee asked Naruto what his seal was, and seemed to recognize it when Yamato told him about it. Perhaps thats the answer. If Kurama recognized the seal as being Rikudous seal, then surely Hachibi would have too, considering he and Kurama were both created by Rikudou Sennin at the same time. If so, Hachibi would presumably be aware of any strange effects of that more advanced seal, which would explain his total lack of surprise at Narutos unique transformation.

Then again, maybe all perfect jinchuuriki go through a period like this, and Bee and Hachibi once transformed into a chakra shroud creature too (though I am skeptical of this).


----------



## principito (Apr 17, 2012)

To be completely honest I think Naruto's different appearence comes from being the main character.

The seals in each village are supposed to be different, but al jins look alike. The relationships between all host-bijuu are different but when chakras mix they all look alike. 

Bee and hachibi are friends just like Naruto and Kyuubi, so that shouldn't be a factor either.....

i really really think its just a matter of Naruto being the main character and the author leading his main guy's appearence closer and closer to RS


----------



## icemaster143 (Apr 17, 2012)

First I would like to say that this is a well made theory. Good job putting it all together.

Now I can't say I agree with everything. 

THe reason Naruto's seal is visable is because it has always been visable when he used the Kyuubi chakra. Even in part on Jiraiya mentioned the seal becomes visable to the eye when naruto begins pulling on the nine tails chakra.

second I would have to partialy agree with you as The Kyuubi's will or lack of it plays a factor in the appearence of KCM compared to other Jinchuuriki. 

When Naruto uses KCM his body reacts alot like it did in the KN0 state but amplified. Rather than forcing Naruto to become more animalistic KCM pushes Naruto's body to an awakened state resulting in latent abilities manifesting.

But now Naruto's body and new seal is what I believe to be the real force behind the differences. 

The seal was The sage of the six paths. When Naruto uses it his body and and the chakra he uses seem to atempting to reform itself to it's old master alot like how the Kyuubi chakra would try to reform itself in the image of the fox. The seal reforms the chakra in the Image of the sage. 

Thats Why the seal is so complicated. Look at Naruto's KCM seal and you will notice that it covers the entire body it actually regulates where the chakra flows and releases. All along the seals paths you see spiral Uzamaki like symbols that I originaly believed to be nothing more than decoration.

But When Naruto achieved Bijumode I Noticed that those symbols where now gone replaced by large black circles symbolizing an open seal. This is where I realized that the Seal purposely controls the flow of chakra and even when open it regulated the biju chakra as an extension of the Jinchuuriki. Giving the Jinchuuriki complete control.

Next We have Naruto's body. His being a decendant of the sage has left his body with latent abilities that are only available when his body has been supercharged by the Kyuubi's chakra. In comparison Bee dispite having the same base abilities like chakra arms has no changes or special abilities due to lacking the connection.

The arua filled with life force NAruto's body gives off is a result of the kyuubi chakra powering Naruto's own body not the foxes chakra itself. Even the abilitiy to sense evil might be an uncommon Uzamaki trait since Mito had this power but Kushina did not. 

Also something we haven't seen in a while but we know exists is naruto's healing ability. Originaly I and many other had contributed it to the foxes chakra but now looking back it becomes clear it was Naruto's ability all along. When Orochimaru sealed teh foxes power Naruto still healed faster than normal during the chunnin exam. Also we never understood how naruto healed when Kabuto attacked his heart muscle and teh Kyuubi panicked plus the when we factor the nine tails power boost to naruto's latent body The healing stunt at the vote becomes more clear.

Anyway these are my thoughts on the matter and I could be proven wrong but thats what thoeries are for.


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 17, 2012)

icemaster143 said:


> *snip*







bearzerger said:


> *snip*



Not really, sorry.

Naruto?s Yin has nothing to do with Kyuubi.
Even though their chakra mix when Naruto engages bijuu mode, his chakra still doesn?t break down into Yin/Yang seperately for Naruto?s Yin or Yang to actually influence Kyuubi?s chakra.
When Naruto?s chakra mixes with Kyuubi?s they just synch. but Naruto?s Yin/Yang still doesn?t just magically break down individually.

Your point was that Kyuubi?s chakra appearance in bijuu mode could be explained by it not having Yin chakra anymore which is responsible for the shape.

I disproved that point by showing you, that Kyuubi is capable of transforming into it?s full original state in flesh as again shown here:

I don?t see your what?s there to further argue about?

The reason for Kyuubi?s chakra like appearance in bijuu mode is obviously caused by other means, of which I have have stated the ones I think are responsible, in the OP.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Apr 17, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Not quite. You see what I said is that back during his fight against Pain Naruto was still unable to control Kurama's chakra and that in fact Kurama's chakra was controlling him by taking advantage of his darker emotions. Naruto surrendered control to the Kyuubi. Even if Kurama had very little yin- the small white dot in the black tear of the yin and yang symbol-, Naruto's will was too weak to dictate the shape of the transformation. Instead Kurama did and that's why the regular shape of the Kyuubi was almost fully recreated.
> 
> Now however, things are different. Naruto has grown so strong especially mentally that his yin is able to dominate the shape of the transformation. Something which very likely would have been impossible had Minato not sealed away the majority of the Kyuubi's yin chakra.
> 
> Do you see what I mean?



I agree with this. Naruto's inner hatred was exploited by the Kyuubi, which allowed the Kyuubi to dominate and dictate the form or appearance of any transformation. Now that Naruto's will is significantly stronger than the Kyuubi's, he is no longer capable of being overpowered by the Kyuubi, and his Kyuubi Chakra Mode transformation takes on an entirely different appearance, one that's more representative of Naruto's will and chakra. The chakra is no longer filled with the same intense malice. The chakra is no longer as dark and violent feeling. It's no longer a dangerous or corrosive form of chakra.

And considering that even Uzumaki Mito possessed the ability to sense danger itself, there's a very small possibility that this sensory power isn't something that someone automatically gets from mastering the Kyuubi's power, because we have no idea, or even a slight implication that Mito mastered the power of the Kyuubi to the degree that Naruto has. It might very well be a latent power of those who are of Uzumaki lineage.


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 17, 2012)

_Source:

"During Naruto's training to control Kurama at the Falls of Truth, the seal itself was destroyed when Kurama used its Tailed Beast Ball to try and blast Naruto after he used the key to open the seal's gate.[11] However, after Kurama's chakra merged with Naruto, he was able to imprison the fox itself with a new, stronger seal that consisted of massive torii, that Naruto could use optionally to restrain it."_

Narutopedia states that Naruto?s Hakke no Fuujin has been destroyed and that a*"new"* seal is now in tact.

This is the *"new"* seal:

Kyuubi referred to the new seal as Rikudou?s:


I think that this is the reason for Naruto?s resemblance now.
He simply is using Rikudou?s seal.


----------



## Datakim (Apr 17, 2012)

Kung Pow said:


> Narutopedia states that Naruto?s Hakke no Fuujin has been destroyed and that a*"new"* seal is now in tact.
> 
> This is the *"new"* seal:
> 
> ...



It seems unlikely that Naruto could have just invented a new Rikudou-seal from scratch. I think its far more likely that there are three different stages to Narutos original seal, and it upgrades itself when the user takes certain actions and achieves certain goals.

The first stage was the Hakke no Fūin Shiki, which Naruto had since childhood.
Tayuya blatantly stated that they were fought in CS2 (without the five element seal ofcourse)


The second stage happened when Naruto fought Kyuubi and took its chakra. At this point the seal advanced to level 2 and was recognizable as Rikudous to Kyuubi.
Tayuya blatantly stated that they were fought in CS2


The third and final stage was when Naruto made peace with Kurama and opened the seal, releasing Kurama into his mind.
Tayuya blatantly stated that they were fought in CS2


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 17, 2012)

The Hakke no Fuujin Shiki was supposedly destroyed.
Naruto has a new seal, as depicted by the torii he used on kyuubi.

It is just my opinion, that it was Rikudou?s since Kyuubi has identified it as such.


----------



## Khazzar (Apr 17, 2012)

Kyuubi felt the "power of the Sage". Perhaps Naruto's seal simply resembles the one Rikudou used.

Naruto's true power is his warm presence and chakra. Once Kyuubi started taking Naruto's chakra in return,his personality changed. Just like everyone else Naruto influenced with his presence.


----------



## Kung Pow (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, that is one of the main points in my theory.
But Narutopedia states, as quoted above, that the Hakke no Fuuin Shiki was destroyed.
Now the question is how serious can Narutopedia be taken in terms of credibility, since no Databook or other source seemd to report likewise.

If the Hakke was indeed destroyed, then Naruto really did use a new seal on Kyuubi, which it referred to as Rikudo's.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 18, 2012)

I've always thought he looked that way because half of the kyuubis chakra (ying/yang) was sealed away and with the other half given to Naruto. He also has Senju blood it seems coming from his Uzumaki blood which probably effects his chakra when it mixes with Kyuubi. 

Then there's the whole thing where the bijuus themselves believe him to be Rikudos reincarnation.


----------



## Kung Pow (Jun 2, 2012)

Jotun said:


> I've always thought he looked that way because half of the kyuubis chakra (ying/yang) was sealed away and with the other half given to Naruto. He also has Senju blood it seems coming from his Uzumaki blood which probably effects his chakra when it mixes with Kyuubi.
> 
> Then there's the whole thing where the bijuus themselves believe him to be Rikudos reincarnation.



After re-reading the chapters I noticed that I had missed the part where it was stated that a bijuu?s chakra consisted of positive blue and negative red chakra.

I wonder what color Kyuubi?s will has in the chakra pool.


----------

